
Get Your iPhone and Rails Apps Talkin' - sant0sk1
http://ryandaigle.com/articles/2009/2/5/get-your-iphone-and-rails-apps-talkin
======
charlesju
I have recently had to scale out a Rails application into a real iPhone
application.

Let me save you some time and headache. Stay as far away as you can from the
majority of syntactic sugar and shortcuts. The Rails way does not scale.

With that being said, I love Rails and I will continue to use it for the rest
of my projects. You just have to realize what parts will be bottlenecks for
your (Active Record) and customize your own way to talk to the DB so that you
can shard and implement memcached easily.

Now I have obviously not seen what these guys have to offer, I'm sure it is
amazing. But you can already communicate with the iPhone with plain old Rails
and it works amazingly well.

~~~
nc
That's interesting, would you be willing to share some more of the technical
details (any problems you ran into, rails/db side) and maybe some stats,
requests per second, type?

Working on a rails-iphone app here and need to start stress testing it soon!

------
paulhart
Neat stuff. I'm wrapping up writing a custom rails app that will talk to the
iPhone, and because I don't have to support other platforms I've designed my
XML to be optimized for parsing on the client side.

The simplest optimization is to have NOTHING in text between tags. If you want
to associate values with a specific element, then add a set of attributes to
the element instead. Much simpler to do a bunch of if/else statements inside
parser:didStartElement than to keep track of text, last element name, and all
sorts of potential depth issues.

------
pxlpshr
Wow this is pretty awesome, our small team has been focused on the base app
and utility but we're definitely now looking around for tools like to take our
apps to the next level.

I think the next 6 months will be interesting for the AppStore as the junk
apps are shaken out (economic pressure and through changes in the store's
functionality), and developer tools begin to mature.

